# She's a natural



## Monica Fermin (Jul 5, 2009)

This is my stepdaughter, Danielle.  She finally let me shoot her...  she's a natural!  Who knew?  I think she surprised herself as well.

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.


----------



## paulk_68 (Jul 5, 2009)

She is a very beautiful young woman and you did a great job photographing her; I especially like the first image. Maybe it is just my eyes, but they seem like they could be just a little bit sharper.


----------



## TriniPhototakeoutta (Jul 5, 2009)

paulk_68 said:


> She is a very beautiful young woman and you did a great job photographing her;


 
Agree^^


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh my...
beautiful is an understatement tbh.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 6, 2009)

She certainly looks comfortable in-front of your camera...and yes, she's beautiful.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 6, 2009)

agree with above...very beautiful girl and looks comfortable in front of the camera...
they do seema bit soft, however.
you're lucky to have such a willing model!
keep shootin'!


----------



## camz (Jul 6, 2009)

Your stepdaughter looks great infront of the Camera...very beautiful subject.

camz


----------



## rub (Jul 6, 2009)

Great model.  Hope you get to work with her again!


----------



## Monica Fermin (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you all! I hope to be working with her again this summer.  Like I said, she's a natural..  don't have to direct her at all!  She does her thing and I do mine!  We work very well together!

I have a few more pictures from this shoot if anyone is interested, I can post some more.

Also, I'm curious to see if you guys think she looks like someone famous.. she doesn't see it, but a lot of people do.


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 7, 2009)

yes she is a little alba look a'likeish. very pretty girl, and i would say there is something more interesting behind her eyes than ms. alba!


----------



## xmaxonx (Jul 7, 2009)

newrmdmike said:


> yes she is a little alba look a'likeish. very pretty girl, and i would say there is something more interesting behind her eyes than ms. alba!



Agreed. Post up some others if you have them available. She looks very relaxed in the pictures. Good stuff:thumbup:


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 7, 2009)

A good looking kid!  

Try closing down the aperture a little and setting the camera to single point focus to better get her eyes in focus (the eyes are Most critical) and get her moving around, I think you will like what you see even better. (as far as your photography anyway )


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 7, 2009)

i was thinking she looked like alba myself 
thought it may have only been me, guess not


----------



## epp_b (Jul 7, 2009)

Is she sitting on ... a toilet?


----------



## Monica Fermin (Jul 7, 2009)

Alba huh..  Yes, she gets that one too..  but not as much as Miley Cyrus.  She prefers JA over Miley anyday!   But here are a few more from that photoshoot..  These are all a lot less than perfect, but... she's beautiful, no? 

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8.


----------



## rub (Jul 7, 2009)

I really like 5 and 7 from the new bunch.  Some are a bit soft, but I'm sure you are aware of that.  Look forward to more form your next sesison with her!


----------



## Coffeesoul80 (Jul 7, 2009)

very pretty....


----------



## C.Lloyd (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks like a cross between Alyssa Milano and Hannah Montana.

Nice shots, though!

This second batch was a bit washed out. Looks like it may have been on purpose...


----------



## Amethyst (Jul 14, 2009)

ROFL my husband is staring at this thread with his jaw on the ground and keeps asking me to save this thread! :lmao: He asks "Is she single?"!

Seriously though, the shots are fantastic, she certainly seems to be a natural in front of the camera!


----------



## Monica Fermin (Jul 15, 2009)

LOL@Amethyst!!  Thank you for the compliments!  I will pass it on to her!  And to answer your hubby's question, no, she's not single...  is that  a surprise? lol


----------

